# Redfoot Tortoise Table Build Log (and advice seeking :D)!



## muddled (May 3, 2009)

I'm using this tortoise table as inspiration. The reason why I'm spamming ya guys is to get advice as I go on, because most of the times when I do something I end up doing wasting time and money cuz I did everything all wrong. Feedback is appreciated!! This is going to be for a 2 month old redfoot hatchling... I might adopt a yearling RF too, so I'm hoping this would be big enough for the both of them!

*THE PLANS:*
The tortoise table is going to be 48" long, 18" wide, and 18" tall. Since the width and length are the same of a 75gal, it will be placed in an aquarium stand where I can store all the goodies. The material will be wood (I'm hoping cherry) and plexiglass installed in the front for viewing. One side will be the warm, private spot and the other one will be the open area for walking, with an edible landscape buffet and of course their water. Here's screenshots of my ideas so far:















*THE QUESTIONS:*
And aside from begging for feedback on this, I've also got some questions...

I'm not sure how fast the redfoots will grow, so I'm unsure on how big I should make the doors... right now I've got it at 7x7, is that all right? How does the overall dimensions sound to everyone?
UVB lights... I keep reading contradicting thoughts everywhere. Some people say they absolutely need it, and others say as long as they get their protein they won't. Can I get opinions on this? :x If I did need the lights, they would go on the left area.
What's the best substrate to plant? So far I've got staghorn moss and coconut coir. Can I plant using this or do you guys recommend something else? Perhaps using different types of substrates?


----------



## Itort (May 3, 2009)

The dimensions are good and should hold a hatchling to subadult. The clear front can be stressful fot a tort as they don't understand seeing out and not being able to go, I suggest solid walls (a sight barrier). I would suggest using exterior plywood sealed as lumber (more inexpensive than a hardwood) and using silicon caulk for seams. The substrat is good though it wont support plants which I suggest be grown in pots. I am in the don't need UVB camp (kept RFs successfully for years without it). The opening to the hide is fine. All in all this looks to a good design and by keeping costs down (i.e. using plywood vs hardwood and forgoing plexiglass) you should be able to a second for your future RT (no you can't house them together).


----------



## fel1958 (May 3, 2009)

i dont like glass.it generates to much heat.i would replace it with 1/4 inch square wire.tere is no need to have it 18" high.allso that area under that fancy round top should be all wood.thatwould be a better hide out.


----------



## muddled (May 3, 2009)

Aaaah, I agree on the plywood! It's much cheaper and I really like the smoothness of it, and they've also got it in cherry, the standard sizes are much bigger, and lots of other goodies  Great advice!

As far as the plexiglass, I agree... but I can't get over the idea of using it. ;( I've seen a couple of tortoise tables using glass in the front (including tortoiseyard.com, which is like my tortie bible)... how would the glass generate too much heat? I've read about that in aquariums because they're usually tall and don't allow air flow, but if it's only portion of it using the plexiglass how would that work? About the stress though I agree... so I made the hide completely closed up, and in my final attempt of using plexiglass I added a bit of height before the glass starts so the tortoise can't see out and doesn't get funny ideas. Right now I just added 4", how many inches would you recommend if I were to use this? I didn't think of using wire though, I'll look it up 

And the final modification, I've made it shorter... it's only 12" now. Because the door looked goofy after I changed it, I took of an inch of height from it too, but added a bit more width. I'm sorry for the huge picture I'm attaching but as you can see from the preview the dimensions are invisible if I make it smaller :<


----------



## Millerlite (May 3, 2009)

I dont think the glass will be a problem. With the size i think you will be fine. It looks good to me


----------



## Itort (May 3, 2009)

With the four inch rise the ckear front will work until you build a larger table (and you will as the tort grows to adulthood). I would go with the plexi as I find it easier to work with. With the open top heat build up should not be a problem.


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 3, 2009)

Have you accounted for substrate height?


----------



## muddled (May 3, 2009)

Substrate? ... how about 5"? Yup, this is a temporary table till the tortoises grow large enough, where they'll be moved to a pen. I want to keep them indoors as long as possible not because of the weather (it's always nice n sunny here) but because there's coyotes around, raccoons, and of course tons of random cats from the neighborhood, and I dont trust in them. O>O

I missed the part where I can't keep the tortoises together. How so? They're only about a year apart in age, is the bigger one a threat for the little one or is there simply not enough space for two?


----------



## Itort (May 4, 2009)

I believe the yearling would dominate the hatchling.


----------



## davidvd59 (May 4, 2009)

I like your idea for housing, but I would use the larger square door. I also would use the plexiglass front. I use a 125 gallon aquarium. Yes the idiots on the forum will shame me. I have raised tort and turtles for 45 years. I have red foot tortoises currently, I outlived my aquatic turtles. The red foots may try to butt against the front in the beginning, but they learn there is a barrier. They are not harmed by it, and will come running to you for food when they see you, just like a dog. Be careful on what type of wood you use. Many hobbyists disagree on treated wood. If you can make the enclosure bigger, it would be a good idea. Good luck with your project

Dave


----------



## muddled (May 4, 2009)

Awh, that's not good.  Makes sense though, Mater is barely two months and a robust yearling might not be the best roomate. *sigh*

Right now I'm using a glass aquarium, and other than a bit of confusion in the first days, I think Mater knows not to try to go outside, but then again I sorta put the moss high enough so he would get the hint that there's area limits. It will all depend though, I'm still brainstorming. I'm looking into getting moisture-resistant plywood, is that okay? The enclosure will only be a temporary one, eventually they'll be moved outside where it's nice and warm in my garden


----------



## Meg90 (Jun 3, 2009)

how's the enclosure coming?


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 3, 2009)

My two cents would be to not spend a lot of time and money for a habitat that they will outgrow fairly quickly. The curved-roof hide, for example, can be made a lot easier by putting on a flat roof and using a smallish heating panel mounted on the side (making sure it won't scorch the wood). 

Doorway? Make it easy to remove and modify it as needed. I kept having to modify mine, and making it easy to change means it can be a small hole when the tort is small and grow with it.

Clear front? A strip of frosted shelf paper across the outside bottom few inches will take care of that IF it bothers the tortoises.

How long will it last? I know a lot of keepers that have raised a few 6" tortoises in smaller spaces, but the more space the better. If you can widen it to about 24" you would gain a lot more space and be able to use it a lot longer. I like (but do not currently follow) the '8x4 rule'- 8 shell lengths by 4 shell lengths for the first tortoise, double it for the second, and add another length each direction to keep 3-5 tortoises. By this guide, a 24" wide habitat will hold about a 3" tortoise.

Hide: I would not put a glass window here- it sort of defeats the idea of a dark hide. A few vent holes, sure- but not a big window.

Environment: With an open top, you will want to think carefully about heating and humidity. Covering is a common answer, but make sure there is plenty of fresh air at all times.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jun 11, 2009)

Just wondering, what program did you draw your plans up on?


----------

